# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Yamazaki manga

## laxxy

So, let's try doing it a little... Here it goes. 
BUSINESS1；コンビニエンス・ウォーズ
 Convenience <???> 
(p2)
2.1. 疲れてるんですよあなた…
Устал ты однако  
2.２.仕事に打ち込むのもご立派ですけどね
Совсем заработался 
何事も　”程々”　ってのが　”今”　流なんです
Вместо того, чтобы вести себя более умеренно, хотел все сделать сразу 
2.３．仕事も遊びもーーそう恋愛もね…
И на работе, и в игре, и в любви... 
2.４．ホラ短命は人生の敗北ーーっていうでしょ
Ну и посмотри -- ранняя смерть, это поражение в жизни 
2.５．え？すぐに職場に復帰する？
Э? Что, уже опять на работе? 
死ぬつもりですか！？　あなたの心臓はもう…
Ты умрешь? И с сердцем тоже... 
======= 
4.1.　やっべェ！　帰すごしちまったぁ～～～ッ!!
Фигасе! Мы опаздываем!! （<=帰りすぎてしまった）？？ 
4.2.　早く早く珠子！
Быстрее, быстрее, Томоко! 
あと２０分で会社が始まっちまう!!
Через 20 минут работа начинается! 
あ～～ん！　どうせもう間に合わないってば～　タカちゃん!!
Ааа! В любом случае, уже опоздали... Така-чан!! 
4.3.　会社の方には　”イナカのオバサンが死んだ”　とか電話入れといてさ
На работе скажу, что мне по телефону сообщили, что у меня в деревне бабушка умерла
チンタラ行っちゃおうよォーーー
Не торопись так сильно 
4.4.　バカヤロ！２人そろってじゃ　見え見えだろーが!!
Дура!!! Нас же двое, всем все будет ясно!! 
おまえだって昨日の服のままだし……
И ты во вчерашней одежде... 
第一おまえのオバサンはもう６回死んだ事になってんだぞ!!
А самое главное, это уже будет 6 раз, как твоя бабушка умирает!! (по моему так... Или все таки, "она уже 6 раз умирала"?)

----------


## ST

ペジ０６ 
おはよございます
здравствуйте 
ワイワイ＊マート
вайвай*магазин (??) 
本社営業部の山下高明さんと小出珠子さんですね
Ямасита Такааса-сан из центрального отдела продаж, и Коиде Томоко-сан, не так ли? 
よろしかったら会社までお送りいたしますが、、、
если вы не против, я подвезу вас на работу... 
え？　な　なんでオレたちの名前を、、、？
э? о...откуда ты знаешь наши имена...? 
とにかくこのオジサンに送ってもらおうよタカちゃん
неважно, этот дяденька нас подвезёт, Така-тян 
カッコいいじゃん重役気分でさ
такое чувство ответсвенности (??) 
ご遠慮なく、、、ワタクシも本社に用事がありますから、、、
без промедления(??)...ведь у меня тоже есть дела в главном офисе... 
それにしても若い方はうらやましい
в любом случае, хорошо (завидно) быть молодым 
二人そろってラブホテルから出社とはー
вместе приедете из лав-отеля...

----------


## laxxy

Ｈｅｒｅ’ｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｒａｎｓｌａｔｉｏｎ．．． 
６．１
そーゆー　オッサンだってさなんで朝っぱらからあんなとこにいたわけ？
Кстати говоря, а вы почему так рано куда-то едете?  
最近はやってくれるやなぁ中年オヤジも!
Последнее время людей постарше тоже можно тут часто встретить (I guess...)
６．２．
残念ながらこれも仕事の一環です
К сожалению, я тут по работе
部下の生活態度も最低限度　把握しておいた方がやりやすい (не знаю -- может, "я пытаюсь хоть немного узнать о жизни своих подчиненных"?!) 
６．３．
ひょえーー　じゃあ　あそこで一晩中　あんたの部下を見張ってたっつーの？
Хм, что, вы всю ночь там своих сотрудников поджидали 
やれやれ　そんな偏執狂の上司を持った方々にお悔やみ申し上げるぜ！
Однако, можно посочувствовать тем, у кого такой (wtf is monomaniac?!?!) начальник.
ちょっと待って……
Подожди 
６．４．
ま…まさか…
Не... Не может быть...
今度　うちの部に人材派遣会社から……
В наш отдел должны были прислать нового специалиста
部長代理が来るってウワサをさいたけど……
Много было слухов, что будет новый заместитель начальника отдела
６．５．
申し遅れました
Извините что сразу не сказал 
６．６．
ワタクシがその部長代理です
Этот начальник отдела, это я. 
CARD:
ワイワイ　マート　営業部
Вай-вай Март, отдел продаж
山崎宅郎
Ямазаки Такуро
だああーーーッ!!
No way!!!

----------


## ST

я тут еще один учебник купил...более реальный, чем тот.    ::   
Пишут что это официальный перевод книги Дж.Бринна...

----------


## laxxy

> я тут еще один учебник купил...более реальный, чем тот.     
> Пишут что это официальный перевод книги Дж.Бринна...

 Ну за 3 месяца должен однозначно быть более реальный, чем за 10 дней  ::  Удачи, мне тоже надо бы за учебник взяться, но не до того. Слова понемножку учить пытаюсь, правда -- вот уже 13 уроков из KnC прошел  ::  
Я там перевел 6-ю страничку, кстати. (well, I tried, at least)

----------


## MOG

> So, let's try doing it a little... Here it goes. 
> BUSINESS1；コンビニエンス・ウォーズ
>  Convenience <???>   
> 			
> 				Convenience Wars 
> [quote:139pb6ck]
> 4.1.　やっべェ！　帰すごしちまったぁ～～～ッ!!
> Фигасе! Мы опаздываем!! （<=帰りすぎてしまった）？？   Isn't it 帰りすごしちまった?(I missed to back home.) I don't have the comic right here and can't look up... 
> [quote:139pb6ck]
> ...

 Isn't it Tamako?    

> 第一おまえのオバサンはもう６回死んだ事になってんだぞ!!
> А самое главное, это уже будет 6 раз, как твоя бабушка умирает!! (по моему так... Или все таки, "она уже 6 раз умирала"?)

 [/quote:139pb6ck][/quote:139pb6ck]
уже 6 раз умирала  ::

----------


## MOG

> ワイワイ＊マート
> вайвай*магазин (??)

 ワイワイ   

> 本社営業部の山下高明さんと小出珠子さんですね
> Ямасита Такааки-сан из центрального отдела продаж, и Коиде Томоко-сан, не так ли?

  

> カッコいいじゃん重役気分でさ
> такое чувство ответсвенности (??)

 It's cool, feel like being an executive

----------


## ST

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monomaniac  ::

----------


## MOG

> 最近はやってくれるやなぁ中年オヤジも!
> Последнее время людей постарше тоже можно тут часто встретить (I guess...)

 Ha, those middle ages do nice things these days!
やってくれる　－　do audacious act, or smth like that.  

> ６．２．
> 残念ながらこれも仕事の一環です
> К сожалению, я тут по работе
> 部下の生活態度も最低限度　把握しておいた方がやりやすい (не знаю -- может, "я пытаюсь хоть немного узнать о жизни своих подчиненных"?!)

 It's get easier to work if I know how the subordinates live.

----------


## laxxy

> 4.1.　やっべェ！　帰すごしちまったぁ～～～ッ!!
> Фигасе! Мы опаздываем!! （<=帰りすぎてしまった）？？

 Isn't it 帰りすごしちまった?(I missed to back home.) I don't have the comic right here and can't look up...[/quote]
Looked at it again -- actually, it's 寝すごしちまった, "проспали"　 ::  Looks like I've confused the kanji  ::    

> [quote:3pxip00s]
> 4.2.　早く早く珠子！
> Быстрее, быстрее, Томоко!

 Isn't it Tamako?[/quote:3pxip00s]
Of course, Tamako.

----------


## laxxy

p.8 
１．
―――というわけで
Итак
２．
転勤となった井森部長に代わって３ヶ月間部長代理を務めてもらう山崎くんだ！
Это наш новый зам.начальника отдела Ямазаки-кун, он будет 3 месяца замещать начальника отдела Имори, который от нас перевелся Я правильно понимаю, что 部長代理 -- это в принципе постоянная позиция, или она появляется только когда 部長 отсутствует? 
ビジネスの達人として名高い彼のもと今後ともわが社の一層の発展のために営業部一丸となって業務に打ち込ん  でもらいたい！
Он знаменитый специалист по бизнесу, и теперь, под его руководством, мы в отделе продаж все как один приступим к работе для дальнейшего развития бизнеса! my translation is a bit unnatural at the end... 
３．
山崎宅郎です
Ямазаки Такуро
なにぶん　新参者ゆえ行き届かぬ点も多々ある事と思いますが　みなさん　どうぞよろしくお願い  します (непонятно) ...здравствуйте, прошу любить и жаловать 
４．
あ　どーも　どーも　どーも
<Взаимно>...

----------


## ST

どーもなどというあいさつ挨拶	【あいさつ】	がこの世に存在するか！
взаимно, говорите?  это так теперь надо приветствовать в этом мире?! 
おじぎの角度は３０度！　お得意先なら４５度と心得よ！！	
угол поклонов 30 град. ! 　а если это особые покупатели-то 45 град. и всяческое содействие!

----------


## laxxy

9.2
One frame, three bubbles, but... see 単語 
名刺交換の際は常に相手より低く出すのが礼儀！ (??) Может, "Когда меняетесь визитными карточками, держите их ниже" -- что 礼儀 в конце означает?  
こんなチャラチャラしたネクタイは相手に不マジメな印象を与えるぞ！
Такой неаккуратно завязанный галстук у ваших партнеров создаст впечатление, что вы не серьезны 
キミのメガネはレジャー用だ!!　見え見えのカツラはやめろ！
Такие очки -- для отдыха! И прекратите носить настолько очевидный парик! 
ーーー
単語　(LOTS!!!)
名刺	【めいし】	(n) business card, (P)
交換	【こうかん】	(n,vs) exchange, interchange, reciprocity, barter, substitution, clearing (of checks, cheques), (P)
際	【さい】	(n-adv,n) on the occasion of, circumstances, (P)
常に	【つねに】	(adv) always, constantly, (P)
低く	【ひくく】	(vs) lowering, bringing down
礼儀	【れいぎ】	(n) manners, courtesy, etiquette, (P)
チャラチャラ	frivolous (<- alc.co.jp)
真面目	【まじめ】	(adj-na,n) diligent, serious, honest, (P)
印象	【いんしょう】	(n) impression, (P)
与える	【あたえる】	(v1) to give, to present, to award, (P)
レジャー	(n) leisure, (P)　
見え見え	【みえみえ】	(n,adj-no) obvious, transparent
鬘	【かつら】	(n) hairpiece, wig, (P)

----------


## ST

damn, it's like Chinese  ::

----------


## ST

сегодня видел в автобусе парня со здоровенной татуировкой 樂 на шее. к чему бы это...

----------


## laxxy

> сегодня видел в автобусе парня со здоровенной татуировкой 樂 на шее. к чему бы это...

 Who knows...　maybe he's a musician or something.
I recently saw one with 激...

----------


## ST

あ、あのねー山崎くん、
эй, Ямазаки-кун... 
あんまりきびしい事言うとね。
не суди их так строго, а? 
最近の若いやつはポンポン転職ちゃうのよね
современная молодёжь часто меняет работу... 
社長がそんな態度だから後発のスーパー。エックス＊チェーンにシエアを７％も？？？われるので  す！！ 
президент компании начал такое отношение только с последнего времени. (дальше хз)

----------


## MOG

> p.8 
> １．
> ―――というわけで
> Итак
> ２．
> 転勤となった井森部長に代わって３ヶ月間部長代理を務めてもらう山崎くんだ！
> Это наш новый зам.начальника отдела Ямазаки-кун, он будет 3 месяца замещать начальника отдела Имори, который от нас перевелся Я правильно понимаю, что 部長代理 -- это в принципе постоянная позиция, или она появляется только когда 部長 отсутствует?

 Наверное только когда начальник отсутствует, но не знаю.   

> ３．
> 山崎宅郎です
> Ямазаки Такуро
> なにぶん　新参者ゆえ行き届かぬ点も多々ある事と思いますが　みなさん　どうぞよろしくお願い  します (непонятно) ...здравствуйте, прошу любить и жаловать

 Поскольку я новичек в этом компании, I'm afraid I can't take care of all of your needs...

----------


## MOG

> 9.2
> One frame, three bubbles, but... see 単語 
> 名刺交換の際は常に相手より低く出すのが礼儀！ (??) Может, "Когда меняетесь визитными карточками, держите их ниже" -- что 礼儀 в конце означает?

 держите их ниже вашего партнера - это маннер!

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  сегодня видел в автобусе парня со здоровенной татуировкой 樂 на шее. к чему бы это...   Who knows...　maybe he's a musician or something.
> I recently saw one with 激...

 Well, that's hilarious  ::

----------


## MOG

> 社長がそんな態度だから後発のスーパー。エックス＊チェーンにシエアを７％も？？？われるので  す！！ 
> президент компании начал такое отношение только с последнего времени. (дальше хз)

 I guess it's 奪（うば）われるのです

----------


## ST

奪われるのです тут это что то вроде "прекрати это"?

----------


## ST

やる気のないヤツは去れ！
безвольные пусть уходят! 
生きる気のないヤツは死んでしまえ！！
те кто без воли к жизни-умрите!!

----------


## ST

...つかく...
тем времененем... 
なんでこのわしがあんなのに説教されなアカンのじゃ
почему этот тип читает нам проповеди? 
しょせんはあの男とて負け犬、、、
в конечном итоге, этот мужик-неудачник 
ツーツ！
お声が少し大きいですわ社長さん	
тихие голоса самые важные, директор-сан (похоже это поговорка, пишу наугад...)

----------


## ST

山崎の能力に関してはわがNEO=SYSTEM社の折り紙付きです
наша фирма Нео-Систем уверена в способностях Ямазаки 
(折り紙=оригами, 折り紙付き=сертифицированный, гарантированный (折り紙付きのばかだ)  ::  )  
必ずや　シエアの回復を成功させるはず！	
несомненно, он обеспечит восстановление продаж!

----------


## ST

Я тут подумал...наверно тут все же что то типа: 
社長がそんな態度だから後発のスーパー。エックス＊チェーンにシエアを７％も奪われるのです！  ！ 
Президент компании начал на этой должности совсем недавно. За это время уровень продаж снизился ещё на 7%!!! 
Правда, я не уверен что значит エックス＊チェーン...

----------


## ST

私はイタリアから帰りました。ちょっと夏休みをしました。みんな元気で？

----------


## laxxy

凄い！！イタリアはどうだったの？ 
僕は元気。でも、今は、仕事が新しい、家も新しい、他の新しい事がたくさんある～～～～ちょっと忙しくて、  日本語はあまり勉強していない  ::  でも,もう直ここに是非戻る。

----------


## ST

大変面白かった。バスで町を巡回をしました。RomeやNapoliやPisaやVeniceやFlore  nceを見ました。BTW, 沢山日本人のツーリストを見ました。 ::  
Вообще, я в Японию хотел, но денег не хватило...очень дорогая страна, всё же... Может, как нибудь в другой раз...

----------


## MOG

すばらしい！イタリアはいい国ですよね。でもちょっと怖いところもあります。僕は七年くらい前にいったこと  がありますが、ローマではスリにも遭うなどしました。そのときも日本人はたくさんいましたね。 
僕もなんだかいろいろ忙しいです。もうすぐ試験期間に入るので勉強しないと(-д- ::

----------


## ST

私にはそんな事がありませんでした (lucky!). However, I was kinda shocked by amount of graffiti in the Rome...  
だといいがな。
あの男には巨額の予算をつぎこんだんだ、、、
ну хорошо.
этот мужчина (увеличит?) суммарный бюджет...
(что такое こんだん?)

----------


## laxxy

Sorry for being so inactive  ::  too much stuff going on in my life right now...
anyway, you guys should definitely see this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeKPIn8vvLs

----------


## ST

へへ、　それは大変な手風琴です、ラクシさん  ::  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12362 (last post).
And where was a link on it from "funny stuff" on this forum, also...

----------


## laxxy

ah, oops. sorry
I remember the discussion, but I somehow missed the cartoon there  :: 
as a compensation, here's some chinese stuff for you http://youtube.com/watch?v=yx2EBMrfT3U http://youtube.com/watch?v=vq5lmb1vBxI

----------


## ST

хех, китайцы жгут. Мне кстати нравится вот эта песня: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XG13EPT7

----------


## ST

кстати нашел еще 2 песни из сабжевого мульта, "хорошими делами" и "пусть бегут".
Кстати песни хорошо переведены, я не все понимаю конечно, но про 500 эскимо там есть...    :: 
人を助けっても、時間の無駄だ[ハハ]! よい事を為っても、夢に載るない[ハハ]!

----------


## MOG

ご無沙汰しております。今日から夏休みです。これから多少書き込みが増えるかもしれません。  ::  
僕は先日、熱中症にかかってしまいました。暑さのためちょっと体力が衰えていたようです。
皆さんがんばって暑い夏を乗り切りましょう  ::     

> 人を助けっても、時間の無駄だ[ハハ]! よい事を為っても、夢に載るない[ハハ]!

 これは何ですか  ::

----------


## ST

*MOG*さん, ひさしぶり!   

> これは何ですか

 "Кто людям помогает, лишь тратит время зря. Хорошими делами прославиться нельзя!" (tm). Она так поёт...может я неправильные кандзи написал?   

> 僕は先日、熱中症にかかってしまいました。

 それは大変です。どの位の度でしたか?
ここで、夏は終わりますから、暑さはありません。   ::

----------


## ST

лол, хотел написать сначала:
夏は止めましたから、暑さはありません。
на всякий случай вбил в переводчик, получилось:
"There is not the heat in the summer because I died"

----------


## ST

вот ссылка кстати: http://youtube.com/watch?v=p21u-NlmBwg

----------


## MOG

Ага, понял.
Она поет 良いことをしても、有名になれない。   

> 僕は先日、熱中症にかかってしまいました。

 38度2分でした。解熱剤を飲んで安静にしていたので幸い一日で熱は引きました  ::

----------


## ST

すばらしい!　ルームクーラーはいい物ですね。　私は、仕事に
クーラーを持っています。でも、家にありません。それから、夜に、窓を開きます。しかし、蚊も入ります。そ  れはいいじゃない。
日本には蚊がいますか?　 :: 
モグさん、何時まで大学に行きますか?　(всмысле, сколько лет?)

----------


## ST

ここで、日本の古い車が沢山あります。それから、大きい車の脇で、漢字があります。一番広範は「カンガルー  」会社です。　モグさん、その会社を知りますか?

----------

